# AIWA Mod: CX-NT9HA se apaga el equipo al subir el volumen



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola gente escribo aca si creen conveniente que ese movido el tema esta todo OK, 

vamos a lo concreto un vecino me trajo un equipo de música un *AIWA Mod: CX-NT9HA* 5000 pmpo (el que esta en la FOTO) y lo que tiene es que (según el dueño) el subía el volumen y se apagaba el equipo quedaba solo con el botón de piloto prendido como todo equipo en fin noto que NO era por los parlantes porque lo hace sin los parlantes conectado, dice que esto lo empezó a reducir ejemplo el máximo es *50vol* pero ahora no llegaba a *30vol* y si le pones ecualizador en *ROCK* no llega a *19vol* y se apaga... (todo es verdad porque me paso a mi hoy al medio dia)

 

Lo desarmo y lo primero es puentear el relay para que me deje medir la tensiones, me equivovo y puenteo mal, los FUSIBLES deben estar hablando con San pedro. Lo estraño es que despues de este suceso con los fusibles, puenteo con cables y *"TARAN"* salio andando NO corta a los 50 incluso dice *MAX* y todo bien que puede estar pasando porque esto ahora anda, pero después NO creo o no sé 

saludos y espero comentario de gente que allá pasado por lo mismo sea con otras marcas o equipos para saber porque se protegen


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 2, 2012)

Miro no encuentro nada, Bueno digo. Coloca la tapa empieza el problema  vuelvo a sacar y le hago presión para ver porque la tapa así esto (sabia que era un falso contacto)

*mirando mirando* encontré esto, los tornillos del costado apretaban la placa en las masas asiendo presión en la placa y eleva los contactos de algunos  componentes de salida y tenia 1 agrietamientos, siempre hay que mirar y mirar nunca se sabe cual puede ser el problema. Increíble si uno de estos dos tornillos toca la salida o algún +V hno: 



a los 20Volst prenden  los coleer ahora andando de +10


----------

